# 17hmr or 17 mach 2



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

I cant decide if i want a 17hmr or 17mach2. If anyone has one tell me how it shoots and an advice on wich to get. THANKS


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There is an available search function for our forums. Search your subject, and you'll have lots of opinions to sort through. Welcome to the forums. Burl


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

8) hmr dude.........H M R .......TOTALLY :sniper:


----------

